

Ask HN: Letter for visa for YC interview - helloanand

The good news is that we got selected for the YC interview, the question is - will they issue an invitation letter for visa&#x2F;immigration formalities? We would be coming over from India.
======
pnr
YC does issue invitation letters for founders traveling from outside US. We
interviewed with YC and 2 of our co-founders flew in from India (they already
had their B1 visas).

Just write to them and they should be able to send you the letters through
HelloSign.

Good luck for your interview!

~~~
helloanand
Thanks PNR. We got our invitation letters.

------
sannabonner
They say in their question and answers that they don't help with visas...

[http://ycombinator.com/faq.html](http://ycombinator.com/faq.html)

Also, congrats on the interview!

~~~
helloanand
Thanks! We just need the invitation letter and not help with Visa per se. All
of us have worked/lived in the US before so the Visa shouldn't be a problem,
just that we need a letter to make a case for the travel.

~~~
sannabonner
Right. Gotcha. Good luck with it!

